# Non-OTA Bolt owner with lifetime subscr and Spectrum services seeks new adventure with Antenna



## Bea Gunder (Sep 13, 2019)

Hello World!

I want a divorce from Spectrum Cable, and do not want to repeat the mistake with a similar provider. *Here is what I'm hoping to find* in my next relationship:

** antenna for local stations*. Per TVFool, I will need a rooftop antenna to get PBS and CBS; ABC and NBC are "green," although rabbitears shows all 4 signals as "good." ANYWAY....

** AT&T fiber for internet* ONLY

**Roku stick or similar* for streaming -- I have Netflix and considering Prime

** Non-OTA Bolt for recording local and streaming programming *(I read somewhere here that the Bolt will take antenna input and that TiVo will soon release an app for Roku). It shouldn't matter, but I also have a MoCA'd Mini, and a lifetime subscription.

*My main question is,* are the programming guides available to the Bolt so I can program shows, local or otherwise, or do all the recordings have to be "manual" (which I can do), or is that not an option (which then, why bother?)

Does anyone out there have this setup?

I apologize if this is a repeat post. I've found several threads that address one or two parts of my "perfect mate," but not this exact setup, and I haven't been able to deduce the whole from all the parts. I would like to file for divorce ASAP, so any help muchly appreciated!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Bea Gunder said:


> Non-OTA Bolt for recording local and streaming programming


First, you won't be able to record streaming content, regardless of TiVo model.

Second, you'll want to post your BOLT's model number to confirm whether it's capable of recording from OTA antenna. (see here)


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Bea Gunder said:


> **Roku stick or similar* for streaming -- I have Netflix and considering Prime


If all you care about is Netflix and Amazon Prime Video, then you don't need a Roku stick because the TiVo Bolt and Mini(s) have those apps.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Bea Gunder said:


> *My main question is,* are the programming guides available to the Bolt so I can program shows, local or otherwise, or do all the recordings have to be "manual" (which I can do), or is that not an option (which then, why bother?)


Programming guides for local channels are part of the TiVo subscription.

As krkaufman noted, streaming content can not be recorded.


----------



## Bea Gunder (Sep 13, 2019)

Thank you all for your very helpful responses! I looked up my Bolt and it takes both cable and antenna input so...yay! 

Yes, I misspoke about recording streaming. I meant I want to be able to search the guide for streaming content, which I really don't need for just Netflix and Prime. 

As for Roku stick...another yay! (And, "Duh!") 

Now I just have to see if my HOA will allow the outside antenna -- we have trees so I think that's my only option. 

Thanks again, folks, hopefully I'll be filing for a complete dissolution from Spectrum very soon!!


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Your HOA cannot legally prevent you from installing an antenna on your own property. Please post if they try to do so and we will point you to the applicable FCC rules. Good luck.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Bea Gunder said:


> Now I just have to see if my HOA will allow the outside antenna -- we have trees so I think that's my only option.


Just FYI, the HOA can't legally stop you from using an outdoor antenna or satellite dish (with some exceptions). FCC regulations prevent HOAs and landlords from stopping you: Over-the-Air Reception Devices Rule


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Attic antenna may also be an option. Works well for me and doesn’t require climbing on the roof.

I have about the same requirements as you but use Amazon Recast and Fire sticks in place of TiVo. No subscription fees and more streaming guide integration, not to mention way more streaming apps in case you start missing some of your old cable channels. Food for thought if you don’t already have lifetime on that Bolt.

Edit: I see lifetime in the title now. Still better streaming options on devices other than TiVo.


----------



## Redbrick1 (Mar 20, 2016)

I have had your proposed setup for several years:
OTA recorded/viewed with a Bolt and Moca connected Minis, Internet via ATT, Roku for streaming other than Netflix and Amazon.

Works very well...And saves a lot of money over cable....


----------



## Bea Gunder (Sep 13, 2019)

Thank you, AJ Ricaud and tarheelblue32 for the info re' HOA part of the equation!! I was told I had to apply to my HOA Architectural committee by the HOA company that manages my subdivision (which are townhouses). I read the Rule, and it sounds like I am free and clear to install. I am going to send that link to the Arch. committee for good measure. Thank you again, I was really worried about that!!


----------



## Bea Gunder (Sep 13, 2019)

mdavej said:


> Attic antenna may also be an option. Works well for me and doesn't require climbing on the roof.
> 
> I have about the same requirements as you but use Amazon Recast and Fire sticks in place of TiVo. No subscription fees and more streaming guide integration, not to mention way more streaming apps in case you start missing some of your old cable channels. Food for thought if you don't already have lifetime on that Bolt.
> 
> Edit: I see lifetime in the title now. Still better streaming options on devices other than TiVo.


Thanks, I will keep this info handy!


----------



## Bea Gunder (Sep 13, 2019)

Redbrick1 said:


> I have had your proposed setup for several years:
> OTA recorded/viewed with a Bolt and Moca connected Minis, Internet via ATT, Roku for streaming other than Netflix and Amazon.
> 
> Works very well...And saves a lot of money over cable....


This is VERY reassuring to hear...thank you for posting!!


----------

